# update on Baby Beeper



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Went down to Scarborough to the fairly new Cabelas store. My husband wanted to check it out. Neither of us hunts, he just wanted to see what all of the 'hoopla" was about. We stopped at the Kennel Shop to get treats for the dogs before we left. There was a little Goffin's cockatoo and a mini macaw for sale. I told the salesman that they were nice, but couldn't compare to my Meyers, Baby Beeper. The sales person said, "We had one here earlier this year. Everyone hated him. He bit everyone. We called him Satan. We shipped him to the Lewiston shop"
I let him know that Satan's name was now Baby Beeper, and maybe my bird had a reason for biting everyone there, because he very rarely gave me as much as a tight pinch, and tolerated hugs, kisses and cuddles with great enjoyment. Baby Beep even lets me trim toenails without being held. He holds out one foot at a time and lets me trim(I use emory board rather than clippers)

Daryl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> Went down to Scarborough to the fairly new Cabelas store. My husband wanted to check it out. Neither of us hunts, he just wanted to see what all of the 'hoopla" was about. We stopped at the Kennel Shop to get treats for the dogs before we left. There was a little Goffin's cockatoo and a mini macaw for sale. I told the salesman that they were nice, but couldn't compare to my Meyers, Baby Beeper. The sales person said, "We had one here earlier this year. Everyone hated him. He bit everyone. We called him Satan. We shipped him to the Lewiston shop"
> I let him know that Satan's name was now Baby Beeper, and maybe my bird had a reason for biting everyone there, because he very rarely gave me as much as a tight pinch, and tolerated hugs, kisses and cuddles with great enjoyment. Baby Beep even lets me trim toenails without being held. He holds out one foot at a time and lets me trim(I use emory board rather than clippers)
> 
> Daryl


oh my gosh...that is funny!....you guys had a bond from first sight....now what is a mini macaw, I have not heard or seen one of those...


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Wow Daryl!! Now what are the chances of that happening??? Slim to nill I'd say. I knew from the first time you posted about him that you & Baby Beeper were meant to be together - it was just a matter of time  I still get a huge smile on my face every time I think of the two of you together.

I would love to see him holding out a toe for a trimming - that is just too funny!!

Thanks so much for the update.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is so cool that you happened on to Baby Beeper's early history! He is one lucky bird to have connected with you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great update and story, Daryl!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Isn't that funny? Apparently, Baby Beeper just doesn't like most Yankees...

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Isn't that funny? Apparently, Baby Beeper just doesn't like most Yankees...
> 
> Pidgey


Well, that's o.k., Pidgey, longs as it's most Yankees he doesn't like. He's happy with his mama, and my son, and the girl who will take him if any thing ever happens to me, and that's all that counts.
Daryl, headed to work theough the NASTY snow.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Satan? OMG but you make some interesting friends Darryl!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, these aren't friends of mine. These are people who worked in the shop B.B. was in before he came to live with his human mama.
B.B. is in no way a Satan bied. He's on my knee, playing gently with my hand, looking for kisses and "tickle-tickle" from mama.
Daryl
P.S. B.B. is trying to talk. He says "what" and "Bee-per"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SO GLAD TO HEAR THE UPDATE ON B.B., DARYL!!

Long time, no hear...was wondering how he was doing!

Just shows to go ya that all it takes is the RIGHT PERSON with RIGHT BIRD!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and the gang


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

pigeonmama said:


> The sales person said, "We had one here earlier this year. Everyone hated him. He bit everyone. We called him Satan. Daryl


Oh Daryl.....I don't know...for some reason this just made me laugh and laugh......LOLOLOL


Guess it was a good thing that he was not so nice with them since that was probably why he was shipped to the Lewiston shop----and the rest, as they say, is history.

Linda


----------

